# ACL tear / re-think Christmas



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just returned with my daughter from a visit to the orthopedic surgeon. She hurt her knee playing basketball a couple weeks ago. We found out that she has a torn ACL, partial torn MCL, and a few other things that I don't know how to pronounce....

Sounds like recovery from surgery will be about 6-8 months. It didn't take her long to put two and two together and realize that softball season is already over. 

What a punch in the gut.

Christmas isn't too far away. We already had some great ideas for her: new bat, glove, and a wakeboard. Hmph. So much for those ideas. Now I'm stuck.

I could use some help with Christmas ideas for a 15 year old girl that loves sports and the outdoors, but can't use her knee. :neutral: Any ideas?
(we already have crutches...)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Just returned with my daughter from a visit to the orthopedic surgeon. She hurt her knee playing basketball a couple weeks ago. We found out that she has a torn ACL, partial torn MCL, and a few other things that I don't know how to pronounce....
> 
> Sounds like recovery from surgery will be about 6-8 months. It didn't take her long to put two and two together and realize that softball season is already over.
> 
> ...


That really sucks. 

Does she like to fish out of a boat? That should be OK with her rehab. 
Maybe some fishing gear?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That does suck! I hate to hear young people have sport injuries. Her rehab is the sport she must concentrate on for the next few months. Shooting sports, archery stuff??


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm terribly sorry to hear that, my near hurt just reading that! The only thing that's going to help her pull through is positivity, optimism and distraction. Having had multiple surgeries with long rehabs myself (trying to be pro with amateur skills), the key is distraction and getting out of the house once she's able. Find little things here and there that she does take interest in and keep her focused on that. Audiobooks and tv shows are great.

Once she's rehabbed enough to walk a bit, it sounds like a perfect time for a father daughter trip to Okie City to catch the WCWS!:grin:
https://www.ncaa.com/championships/softball/d1


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> The only thing that's going to help her pull through is positivity, optimism and distraction. Having had multiple surgeries with long rehabs myself (trying to be pro with amateur skills), the key is distraction and getting out of the house once she's able.


We are hoping that she'll be able to still help with the basketball team (stats, scores, etc.), and we've also talked to the softball coach who said that she is welcome to still come to practices where she can still learn the game. I think this will help keep her involved, show that she is motivated, and help her progress. Hopefully that all works out.



CAExpat said:


> Once she's rehabbed enough to walk a bit, it sounds like a perfect time for a father daughter trip to Okie City to catch the WCWS!:grin:
> https://www.ncaa.com/championships/softball/d1


Yes!! That's an awesome idea! That just might make the cut.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

My son tore his knee up in football this year. He has a 6 month recovery ahead of him. I bought him a spotting scope and phoneskope so he can glass from the road as his mobility is pretty much zero. Just a thought. :smile:


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Stick with the wakeboard. It could give her some motivation to use it next summer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> I could use some help with Christmas ideas for a 15 year old girl that loves sports and the outdoors, but can't use her knee. :neutral: *Any ideas?*


Cute boyfriend? :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I did that and some more last winter skiing, make sure she gets full range before surgery and her recovery won't be terrible. She will be fully cleared at 6 months, but able to walk and run way before that. Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

A Bike and/or cycle trainer to ride for rehab.

I love mine. I turn a movie on, start pedaling, and ride till I'm done. That will help her on her range of motion and keeping her leg strength up. My wife had 2 knee surgeries in 3 months. It was tough recovery.

https://www.amazon.com/Kinetic-Road...1788789&sr=8-3&keywords=kinetic+cycle+trainer

I have one very similar to this, but older.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Caddis -- good idea. I've actually been looking at a Concept2 BikeErg. We already have the rower (which is awesome!), so this might be a good compliment for rehab homework.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That is really too bad, I hope she heals well and fast.

My daughter would love a gun, any gun. My wife was a little mad at me a few years back because the gun my father in law gave me for a college grad present is a Winchester model 70 in 30 06 that my daughter has got all her deer with. I refinished and gave it to her for a Christmas present, she cried when she opened it and couldn't believe it. My wife said "sure make all my presents seem lame"


----------

